# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  أصل اللغه العربية العربيه

## حسنين

ما أصل اللغة وما هي لغة الانسان الأول ونعني به ( سيدنا آدم عليه السلام)؟

وهل هناك دليل أكيد علي ان هناك لغات أخري قبل اللغه العربية

قيل اللغة السومارية ...

نصّ الآية الكريمة ...و علم آدم الأسماء كلها ....  ما هي لغة هذا التعليم!!؟ و حديث المصطفى عليه الصلاة و السلام الذي معناه : أحبوا العرب لثلاث لأنني عربي و لأن القرآن عربي و لأن لغة أهل الجنة العربية  و آدم عليه السلام كان في الجنة) فهل نستنتج إذا من النص القرآني و من قول المصطفى عليه الصلاة و السلام أن اللغة العربية كانت أول اللغات و أن الله تعالى علمها لآدم عليه السلام !!؟

هل هناك من يستطيع أن يعطي تاريخاً أقرب إلى الصحة لنشأة اللغة العربية ...


هل اللغه العربية هي اصل اللغات ؟

دعوة للبحث ...

----------


## Abdou Basha

شكرا يا حسنين على تساؤلك المفيد..
وسأتحدث هنا في حدود معلوماتي الحالية.
في البداية يجب علينا أن نحدد إذا كنا نتحدث عن أول لغة مقروءة أم أول لغة مكتوبة..؟؟
لقد أثبتت الحفريات أن اللغة المصرية القديمة هي أول عرف - حتى الآن- من اللغات المكتوبة ، فهي أقدم من السومرية بحوالي مئتي عام..
أما عن قدم اللغة العربية .. فهذا أمر يدفعنا للإطلاع على ما انتجته (الدراسات السامية) بالدرجة الأولى حتى نتتبع تطور المجموعة اللغوية السامية..
وعموما فغالبا ما يرد أصل الساميين إلى الجزيرة العربية حتى أصبحوا مرادفا للعرب (أجداد العرب طبعا) عند كثير من الكتاب ، وهنا أتذكر أني قرأت مرة أن أصل السلالات البشرية جاءت نتيجة هجرة كبيرة من موقع كان الناس فيه أمة واحدة..
وجعل البعض هذا الموقع في شبه الجزيرة العربية ، وكأننا نعود إلى فكرة وحدة الأصل اللغوي للبشر..!
..
أخي حسنين أعتذر أني لم أذكر مصادر حول ما كتبته.. ::  
لآن أغلبه كان نتيجة قراءات متفرقة .. لذا أنا في انتظار أراء إخواني الآخرين ، إلى جانب ما يمكن أن اقدمه لك هنا من مراجع ومصادر علمية تناولت هذا الموضوع، بعد قراءات أكثر تعمقا.
..
شكرا

----------


## بنت مصر

تسجيل حضور واعجاب بالموضوع 
وليس لي اضافة ولكن انتظر مشاركات اخواني واخواتي 
ممن لهم معرفة وقراءة للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع

سأتابع واتمنى ان أعرف الاجابة



تحياتي للجميع



بسنت

----------


## أبو حمزة الغريب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الأخ الفاضل 
جزاك الله خيرا على حرصك 
لكن المعلومة خاطئة فالعربية لم تكن من زمن آدم 
بل إن أول من نطق بها هو إسماعيل عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام 

وهو أبو العرب المستعربة بينما إبراهيم عليه السلام ليس عربيا 
وطبعا كان هناك عرب قبل إسماعيل وهم العرب العاربة أو البائدة كقوم عاد او قوم تبع 
لكن اللغة العربية لم تكن عندهم 
لا أدل على هذا مما رواه الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح وحسنه عن علي رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
أول من فتق لسانه بالعربية المبينة إسماعيل عليه السلام 
كذلك أخرجه السيوطي في الجامع الصغير 
وصححه الألباني رحمه اللله 
وطبعا 
عدم كونها أول اللغات في الأرض 
لا يقلل من شأنها 
بل تبقى لغة القرآن ولغة أهل الجنة التي نعتز أن أنطق الله ألسنتنا بها 
وهدانا لها فأنعم علينا 
وهذه النعمة تكليف نسأل الله أن يجعلنا ممن يقدرون التكليف حق قدره 
فهلموا يا أرباب الأقلام بالعربية 
إلى دعوة الحق قوموا 
وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## بنت مصر

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو حمزة
وشكرا لك على التعقيب القيمة

ننتظر بشغف مزيدا من المشاركات في تحديد أصول لغتنا الجميلة


بسنت

----------


## حسنين

شكرآ عبد باشا علي المساهمة القيمة منك وتشريفكم
بنت مصر شكرا علي الأهتمام والمتابعة وتشريفكم الدائم
أبو حمزة الغريب شكرآ لك علي إضافتكم ونشريفكم 


اللغة العبرية هي في الصورة قلب للفظة عربية و لكن أصلها من كلمة عََبَرَ, إما لعبور سيدنا إبراهيم -عليه السلام - من العراق إلى الشام أو لعبور موسى -عليه السلام - بالأسباط إلى بلاد الشام من مصر, و نسب ابن خلدون العبراني إلى عابر بن شالخ وهو أحد أجداد إبراهيم - عليه السلام - فإذا صح هذا فتكون نسبة إلى أحد أجدادهم و أجدادنا نحن العرب كذلك.
و قال محمد بن جرير إنما نطق إبراهيم - عليه السلام - بالعبرانية حين عبر النهر فارا من النمرود و قال للذين أرسلهم خلفه إذا و جدتم فتى يتكلم بالسريانية فردوه فلما أدركوه استنطقوه فحول الله لسانه عبرانيا و ذالك حين عبر النهر فسمي عبرانيا. و الله أعلم بصحته. 
و على كل الأحوال فلا يثبت قدم اللغة العبرية على العربية, بل العكس لأسباب: أولاً: لأن إبراهيم -عليه السلام - لم يكن يسمى بالعبراني و لكن سمي بذالك بنوه من نسل يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم -عليهم السلام -. ثانيا: كلام إبراهيم -عليه السلام - لزوجة إسماعيل العربية في غيابه بلغة تفهمها مما يؤيد أن إبراهيم -عليه السلام  كان يتحدث بالعربية. ثالثا: قول النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم - في حديث أبي ذر الطويل في معرض حديثه عن الأنبياء: " و أربعة من العرب: هود و شعيب و صالح و نبيك يا أبا ذر" - رواه الطبري و ابن حبان و أبو نعيم و ابن الجوزي. 

و مما هو معلوم أن هودا متقدم على إبراهيم - عليه السلام - بكثير فنسبهما كما يذكره المؤرخون هو كالتالي: هود بن شالخ بن أرفخشد بن سام بن نوح - عليهم السلام - إبراهيم بن تارخ بن ناحور بن ساروغ بن راعو بن فالغ بن عابر بن شالخ بن أرفخشد بن سام بن نوح رابعا: أن الذين أطلقوا على موسى -عليه السلام - و قومه لفظ العبرانيين هم الكنعانيين و هم عرب هاجروا من جزيرة العرب إلى بلاد الشام. و في سفر أشعيا من العهد القديم بشارة بأن مصر ستتكلم بلغة كنعان و أن أحد مدنها ستسمى بمدينة الدمار (أي القاهرة) و أنها ستقوم بأوامر الله من حفظ الأيمان و الذبح لله و هذا إنما حدث بدخول الإسلام فعلم أن لغة كنعان هي اللغة العربية و أنها متقدمة على العبرانية. 
و البشارة في الإصحاح التاسع عشر من السفر المذكور كالآتي: " في ذالك اليوم ستكون خمس مدن بأرض مصر تتكلم بلسان كنعان و تحلف لرب الجيوش: مدينة الدمار تدعي إحداها...." و كنعان هو إبن حام بن نوح , إذا فنتستطيع أن نرجع بالعربية إلى حفيد نوح - عليه السلام -. خامسا: قول الله لنبيه إبراهيم: " و أذن في الناس بالحج" و من المعلوم أن القبائل التي كانت حول مكية هي عربية و منها قبيلة جرهم التي صاهرها إسماعيل - عليه السلام - و لكي يلبوا نداء الحج فلا بد أن يكون الأذان بالعربية.
و لكن يبقى هناك إشكالا و هو أن إسم إسماعيل أعجمي و ليس عربي و على هذا يؤول تكلم إبراهيم - عليه السلام , بالعربية كما بينت سابقا, على أنه تعلمها عن طريق الممارسة أو الوحي , و كلمة إسماعيل عبرية صريحة و هي مركبة: " يسمع - إيل" و إيل بالعبرية هي إله و في العربية تحتوي كلمة "إله" على هذه اللفظة هكذا: " إل - لاه" فتكون لاه مزادة في العربية على إل و الله أعلم. و على هذا فيكون إطلاق الكنعانيين لفظ "عبرانيين" على موسى و قومه لا على أصل و منشأ لغتهم , فيكون موسى و قومه ما زالوا يتحدثون بلغة جدهم يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم قبل هذه التسمية.

و على كل حال فقد تبين أن أقصى ما ترجع إليه اللغة العبرانية هي إلى لغة إبراهيم - عليه السلام - و هو حفيد حفيد حفيد حفيد حفيد نوح - عليه السلام - أما العربية فيمكن تقصيها إلى لغة حفيد نوح - عليه السلام - المباشر. ثم إن اللغتين العربية و العبرية في بداية تميزهما عن بعضهما قد لا يعدوان أن يكونا لهجتين للغة و احدة فإن الكنعانيين حين قدوم موسى - عليه السلام - و قومه إليهم كان يفهم بعضهم بعضا كما هو واضح من التوراة التي بأيدي اليهود اليوم و هذه النظرية لا يمكن التحقق منها للتحريف الواقع في كتابهم. 

أما بالنسبة لتحدث آدم - عليه السلام - بالعربية فهذا إنما أخذ من أبيات نسبت إليه على أنه قالها حين قتل قابيل هابيل و لا تصح إليه و كما ذكر ابن كثير لعلها ألفت على لسانه من قبل المتأخرين. 

و في الحديث المذكور سابقا عن الأنبياء: " و أربعة سريانيون: آدم و شيث و أخنوخ و هو إدريس و نوح" فعلم أن لغة آدم و نوح هي السريانية و منها تطورت العبرانية و العربية ثم إن اليهود بدلوا خطهم العبري بالخط السرياني حين غزاهم بختنصر و أخذهم إلي بابل و تعلموا السريانية من هناك و بالسريانية كتب سفر دانيال و العراق و بالأحرى بلاد الرافدين هي مهد الحضارات كما يذكر فلا يبعد أن تكون اللغة السريانية هي أقدم اللغات. 

و كلمة (أدمه ) بالعبرية تعني الأرض و كذلك في السريانية , فاشتركت هذه اللغات السامية الثلاث , السريانية و العربية و العبرية بينما (حواء) إسم غير منصرف من الحياة , فتصريفه من الحياة هكذا: حيية أو حية الخ و ليس (حواء) و كذلك إسم قابيل و هابيل فلا أعلم تصريفا في العربية على وزن (فاعيل) إن كان الجذر في قابيل هو قبل و في هابيل هو هبل . 

و مع هذا فكون السريانية هي أقدم لغة لا يزري من قدر العربية , فالعربية هي اللغة التي إختارها الله لدينه الكامل الخالد الذي لا يقبل غيره و الذي وعد بحفظه , و هي اللغة التي كتب بها القرآن , كلام الله الوحيد الباقي على الأرض الذي لم يبدل و لم يحرف و لم يغير و أيضا هي لغة أهل الجنة. فأنظر كيف أن البشرية كلها من لدن آدم - عليه السلام - لم تجتمع على السريانية و لكن في الآخرة يجتمع الصالحون منهم على العربية. فهل بعد هذا الفخر من فخر و هل بعد هذه الرفعة من رفعة?! 

مصادر متعددة

ولازال البحث مستمرآ

----------


## atefhelal

أولا تحياتى لمن طرح هذا الموضوع  ، ثم تحياتى لمن أضاف إليه وشارك فيه  ..

أما عن أصل اللغة العربية  ، وأصل التسمية بالعبرانيين .. فقد ناقشته بالرايط 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...t=21463&page=2

وهذا الرابط هو ضمن موضوع شامل مثبت بقاعة السياسة بعنوان "هذا بلاغ لبعض الناس" والموضوع يتعرض بالتفصيل لأصل اللغة العبرية القديمة والحديثة وظروف نشأتهما ، كما يتضمن تاريخ  اليهود وأصل التسميات الثلاثة "العبرانيين" ثم "بنى إسرائيل" ثم "اليهود" ... ويناقش كثيرا من أمورهم .. وهو موضوع مفتوح لكل من يرغب المشاركة فيه بالإضافة أو الرأى ..

خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى الطيبة للجميع 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...3&page=2<br />

*ألمشاركة التى تبدأ بعبارة " فى حوالى عام 1800 ق.م.) برابط الصفحة المذكور*

----------


## roby124

اولا اشكركم على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع لانه موضوع ظل لفترة كبيرة يضعنى فى حيرة واسئلة لا تنتهى حتى وجدت الاجابة وذلك حدث بعدما اكتشفوا قرية ايبلا فى سوريا والتى اعتبروها بمثابة مكتبة تعرض التاريخ بلا زيف
اصل اللغات جميعا العربية العبرية السريانية الاشورية يعود الى الجذر الارامى وهى اللغة التى كان سيدنا ابراهيم يتحدث بها 
هذا من ناحية اللغة المستخدمة فى ا لشرق اما عن الغرب فيعود الى اللاتينية والتى نجدها الان فى اغلب اللغات الاوروبية وهى الكلمات التى تنتهى لtion 
وكانت هناك ايضا لغة الفايكنج وهى لغة بلاد اقصى الشمال الاوروبى واندثرت هذه اللغة باختفاء الفايكنج ولم يبقى منها غير لعض الكلمات التى ينطق بها سكان السويد والنرويج وفنلندا

----------


## atefhelal

*يمكن الرجوع إلى الرابط التالى فى أصل نشأة اللغة العبرية القديمة

http://www.atef.helalsoftware.net/me.../session_5.htm

وهو موقع تحت الإنشاء

كما يمكن الرجوع للموضوع تحت عنوان "هذا بلاغ لبعض الناس" وهو مثبت بقاعة السياسة بالمنتدى

وللجميع خالص التحية وأطيب التمنيات*

----------


## حسنين

شكرآ اخي المشرف علي تشريفكم مرتين

----------


## حسنين

شكر عزيزي roby124
علي مشاركتم وعلي المعلومات التي طرحتها

وللحديث بقية ... عن أهم مصادر البحث في اصل العربية وحيثياته كامة ...

----------


## atefhelal

*أما عن اللغة العبرية الجديدة وكيف ومتى نشأت فأرجو الرجوع إلى الرابط التالى :

http://www.atef.helalsoftware.net/me.../session_6.htm

مع خالص التحية والتقدير لكل من شارك فى تلك الصفحة

ملاحظة : الموضوع بالكامل كما سبق وأن نوهت فى مشاركتى السابقة يمكن الرجوع إليه تحت عنوان "هذا بلاغ لبعض الناس" وهو موضوع مثبت جارى الإستكمال بإذن الله .*

----------


## حسنين

لا أفهد أخي المشرف atefhelal    محاولتك فرض رايك و و للمرة الثالثة علي التوالي تدخل وتحاول ان تحول الأنظار  الي موضوع كتبته انت او تتبني وجهة نظره ...

 يمكنك ان تشارك لكن دعنا نعبر عن وجهة نظرنا .... !!

 تعالي نستعرض ما كتبته انت ثلاث مرت 
---------------------------------
"أما عن أصل اللغة العربية ، وأصل التسمية بالعبرانيين .. فقد ناقشته بالرابط"
"يمكن الرجوع إلى الرابط التالى فى أصل نشأة اللغة العبرية القديمة"
"أما عن اللغة العبرية الجديدة وكيف ومتى نشأت فأرجو الرجوع إلى الرابط التالى"
----------------------------------

وذلك شيء استغربة كثيرآ ............!!!؟؟

فنحن نفهم التوجيه والأشراف الأداري فقط اما التوجيه والأشراف الفكري فهو ما يسمي بالدكتاتورية والأكراه في ابداء الراي

وانا متأكد انك لا تقصد ذلك ولكنه يدعوني الي التساؤل فعلآ

هل في داخل  كل واحد منا دكتاتور ؟؟ ....  عن قصد او بدون قصد ؟! وهل هو نحن دكتاتوريين بالفطرة .. !؟

ربما

----------


## atefhelal

*الأخ الفاضل حسنين

خالص التحية

لم أحاول خلال عمرى كله أن أفرض رأيا  حتى على أبنائى .. ولاأفرضه حاليا على أحفادى ، لأن الرأى لايمكن فرضه فهو ليس قرارا .. كما أننى لاأملك سلطة فرض الرأى عليك أو على صفحتك بقاعة الصالون الأدبى أو بأى قاعة أخرى بالمنتدى إن كنت فى الأصل من هواة فرض الرأى .. وفرض الرأى لايتأتى أصلا إلا بإسكات الرأى الآخر ، وأعتقد أن صفحتك مفتوحة لك ولم يغلقها أحد أو تدخل أحد بحذف رأى لك أو لأى عضو آخر .

وكل ماحدث أنى وجدتك تطرح موضوعا هاما فأسعدنى ذلك .. ثم جاء ذكر اللغة العبرية فى الموضوع وفى بعض المداخلات .. فشاركت على أمل الإفادة .. ولم أطرح فى مداخلاتى رأيا لكى أفرضه ، ولكنى طرحت سردا تاريخيا موثقا لأصل ونشأة اللغة العبرية القديمة والجديدة .. فلم تتعرض سيادتك لما طرحته أو حتى ناقشته أو تجاهلته ..

وكل ماحدث أنه لم يعجبك وجودى على صفحتك .. لذلك فأنا أعتذر لك ، فلم أتعود أن أكون ضيفا ثقيلا على أحد .. وأعدك بعدم المرور على صفحتك مرة أخرى ، أو حتى المرور على أى موضوع تطرحه خشية إزعاجك أو التسبب فى مضايقتك ...

تحياتى وخالص تمنياتى لك ..*

----------


## حسنين

أعتذر لك أستاذنا الكريم atefhelal 
يبدو اني قد تسرعت وبالغت في ردي وتعليقي

----------


## راندا رأفت

في موضوعات قيمة جدا اضافها المعلقين هنا 
http://www.shbabmisr.com/modules.php...ticle&sid=1353

----------

